# Gotta love Craigslist!



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

I found a 150 gallon setup (72x18) with filtration and a wood stand for $300 - talked the guy down to $225 and will be picking it up tomorrow.

Plan on using it for my CA/SA cichlids... Combining two 20's and one 55 that they have all grown too large for.

Will post photos of the progress in setting it up!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow good deal.. congrats and enjoy!


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

It's actually only a 125 - but for the price I couldn't say no!

It's an Oceanic tank... Just ordered the versa-tops for it today - so - it will be uncovered for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow great deal. Merry Christmass you lucky b#[email protected]^%$!


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 4, 2009)

I know what you mean i went on there a couple hours ago and found a 75 gallon tank and a wood stand. nothing else with it but the tank and stand for $25.00 it was great.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Jeff W, If I buy the tickets and put up the stakes , you got time for atlantic city...I se it pays to pay attention. Good for you.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Ya i also know what u mean i just found a 120g with stand,overflows,other filters,lights and some other cichlids for 250$


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Gino Santangelo said:


> Wow great deal. Merry Christmass you lucky b#[email protected]^%$!


You think I got lucky eh? You haven't seen my other Christmas present that my wife gave me a week late then 










In addition to the tank and stand for $225, I got 2x Emperor 400 filters in perfect working order.

All I had to do was order a glass top for it, which cost me $60. I already have spare lights I can use.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

NICE, you are one lucky SOB! :lol:


----------



## FishJones (Jan 2, 2009)

JWhipple said:


> Gino Santangelo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow great deal. Merry Christmass you lucky b#[email protected]^%$!
> ...


Enjoy 6 years of truck payments, JWhipple. Your wife must be color blind or you must bat for the other team, why would anyone pick YELLOW????


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Actually, she paid CASH for it. She received a 6 figure settlement for a car accident that she was in several years ago with a drunk driver that caused her a permanent injury.

As far as the color - maybe I am batting for the other team, because that is the color I've been wanting since they put it on the road.

Sounds like I should have gotten GREEN - maybe that would have better reflected the envious tone that your last post reflected.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Woohooo , great deals are plentiful on craigs. 
And what to say when someone bashes someone's Christmas present? 
:roll: 
Why stoop to their level... 
Merry Christmas JW !!!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Nice score.

I wish I had room for a 6 foot tank in my place. I see big tanks for sale on craigslist all the time.


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey, nice score on the tank....I think that is a REALLY nice truck...(Ya see, I drive a truck that is rust colored with red high lights, and is 16 years old, I would be in heaven with a truck like that!).
MIKE


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

FishJones said:


> Enjoy 6 years of truck payments, JWhipple. Your wife must be color blind or you must bat for the other team, why would anyone pick YELLOW????


Some people are just born with foot in mouth disease. You can get an operation for it these days, though it does have side effects. Namely said foot ends up your own... @rse.

Sorry Kim & Darth #6...I know one of you will have to delete this post and I'll probably get a warning or something, but this sort of thing is totally inappropriate here on C-F and this is _{NOT}_ a great way for a newbie to introduce himself to the forum.

DFF


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the truck and the color. I would rather have that than some drab looking black grey gold or green looking grandpa would drive car. It is a beautiful truck that any one would want to drive. Along with your other gifts you had a wonderful Christmas.

Jeff


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

great deal - I sold my 135 with stand, canopy, and filters on Craigslist last year for 600


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Tank is all setup and populated!

Photos posted in http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=186376


----------

